# Récupération historique conversation Facebook



## cyriloalfaromeo (6 Novembre 2010)

Amis du soir, bonsoir, tout est dans le titre inutile de développer.
 Je voudrais récupérer ou voir mon historique de mes conversations avec mes contact de la discussion instantanée  de Facebook.

 j'utilise safari. Merci


----------



## Kamidh (6 Novembre 2010)

Oui voir celle d'un utilisateur ;-)

Aucune idée je doute que cela soit possible, cela pour éviter certaine dérive je pense.


----------



## Larme (7 Novembre 2010)

Se connecter au chat FesseBook via Adium est une solution, mais il faut dès lors uniquement parler avec Adium...


----------

